# Fast Learner!



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

So, Saturday I decided that the hustle and bustle of Anna's first week was over and we needed to train. 

I am so proud to say that she can now sit, lay and roll over (well, at least fall over onto her side...but we're making progress!!







)

We tried shake, but it was more of "why is your hand out? I'm going to lick it" so we'll move on this week to "stay". 

She's going to be so smart before she even starts obedinece class!

We've also spent the past week with major socialization. She's been to Petsmart several times (where she greats other dogs with licks), to people's offices, to my hubby's work, to see other dogs, in the car, on a walk around the block. She's done so well!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations! It's so fun when they pick up commands so quickly. That's the beauty of GSDs. They're so darned smart! We just taught Heidi "speak," "high five," and we're in the process of teaching her "bye bye." I got a neat book called "101 Dog Tricks" by Kyra Sundance that is really good.

Good luck with your training!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh! Thanks for the book idea! That will surely give us enough lessons to learn!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay, we're officially "rolling over" now, not just falling on her side.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We've also mastered "shake" hands/paws!


----------

